# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Làm sao để tuyển dụng nhân sự hiệu quả chất lượngvà tiết kiệm

## thanhcuc

Trong thời buổi thị trường lao động đầy cạnh tranh như hiện giờ, quá trình kiếm tìm những nhân viên chất lượng, đáp ứng được mục đích là bài toán khó, hao tốn rất nhiều thời gian lẫn chi phí cho doanh nghiệp. tuy nhiên, có các cách thực hiện giúp nhà tuyển dụng đạt được yêu cầu, lại vừa tiết kiệm chi phí và thời gian. Hãy cùng Tuyendung24h.net.vn tìm hiểu những cách thức vận dụng công quá trình tuyển dụng tác dụng giúp cho nhà quản lý nhân sự có một giải pháp nhìn bao quát hơn về cách thức tuyển dụng khoa học và hợp lý.

>> Xem thêm: https://tuyendung24h.net.vn/

tải xuống.jpg
*Xây dựng quy trình tuyển dụng chi tiết
*
Quy trình tuyển dụng sẽ ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến tác dụng nguồn nhân lực của doanh nghiệp vì đây chính là khâu quan trọng để tìm người tài, người phù hợp với vị trí công việc cho công ty. việc xây dựng quy trình tuyển dụng cụ thể, chi tiết sẽ giúp bạn tránh các sai sót khi tuyển dụng nhân sự. Quy trình tuyển dụng của các công ty, doanh nghiệp có thể rất khác nhau, tùy vào cơ cấu, quy định của đơn vị tuyển dụng. Nhưng điều cốt lõi là nhà tuyển dụng luôn phải chuẩn bị kỹ lưỡng cho từng khâu trong quy trình tuyển dụng, nhắm đến mục tiêu là sàng lọc có hiệu quả để tìm thấy các ứng cử viên sáng giá.miêu tả công quá trình rõ ràng, cụ thể

Bản trình bày công việc là một các những các thành phần quan trọng nhất trong thông báo tuyển dụng. Một bản thể hiện công quá trình (job description) rõ ràng cần phải ghi các nhiệm vụ đặt ra cho từng vị trí, kỹ năng chuyên môn mà ứng viên phải có, cá tính, phẩm chất quan trọng ứng viên cần có để hoàn thành nhiệm vụ, điều kiện làm việc… Hậu quả của việc viết bảng miêu tả chung chung, không rõ ràng là ứng viên không nắm rõ được công việc mà bạn cần tuyển dụng. Điều này sẽ làm mất thời gian của bạn khi bạn phải giải thích lại công việc trong buổi phỏng vấn, hoặc sau khi ứng viên ứng tuyển. diễn đạt càng rõ ràng và chi tiết thì cơ hội bạn tuyển được nhân viên giỏi càng cao và giúp bạn sàng lọc ứng viên không thích hợp.

*Tận dụng mạng lưới tuyển dụng nội bộ
*
Mạng lưới tuyển dụng nội bộ là một trong những kênh thông tin tiết kiệm và nhanh chóng nhất giúp tuyển dụng nhân tài. Dựa trên những mối quan hệ tại công ty, nhà tuyển dụng có thể khuyển khích toàn bộ cán bộ công nhân viên Tích cực giới thiệu nguồn lao động cho công ty để có thể tìm được nhân sự tương thích. Hãy đăng những thông báo tuyển dụng lên bản tin nội bộ của công ty, liệt kê đầy đủ thông tin về vị trí tuyển dụng và đề nghị cụ thể đối với ứng viên. Như vậy, các nhân viên sẽ có đủ thông tin để giới thiệu cho bạn bè, người thân của họ.

*Liên kết với những trường đào tạo nhân lực chuyên môn
*
Để quá trình tuyển dụng diễn ra hiệu quả và tiết kiệm kinh phí, thời gian, các nhà tuyển dụng có thể tìm đến nguồn nhân sự tại những trường đại học, cao đẳng để đảm bảo nguồn nhân sự cho công ty. Điều này giúp cho nhà tuyển dụng có thể tìm kiếm những ứng viên có đủ chuyên môn, ăn nhập với công quá trình và tiết kiệm chi phí. Hơn nữa, họ còn giúp quảng bá hình ảnh của công ty trong mắt sinh viên, thế hệ nguồn nhân lực tương lai.

*Tuyển dụng trực tuyến
*
Sự phát triển của internet và công nghệ thông tin giúp cho những nhà tuyển dụng có được kênh thông tin nhanh chóng và rộng lớn. Đa phần nhà tuyển dụng đều đồng ý rằng tuyển dụng trực tuyến là cách thức nhanh nhất, tiết kiệm nhất để chọn lọc nhân sự cho công ty mình.Họ có thể chủ động lựa chọn từ hồ sơ ứng viên trên những trang web tuyển dụng trực tuyến, đồng thời thu gọn danh sách phỏng cấn. Điều này giúp cho công tác tuyển dụng tiêu tốn ít chi phí và công sức của nhà tuyển dụng.

*Tuyển dụng qua mạng xã hội
*
những trang mạng xã hội như Facebook hay Google Plus, Twitter, LinkedIn, Pinterest là những mạng xã hội được người dùng yêu thích. Thời gian trung bình ứng dụng mạng xã hội trung bình một ngày cao giúp cho mạng xã hội trở thành một công cụ tất yếu để xây dựng hệ thống tuyển dụng và áp dụng công dụng những chiến dịch tuyển dụng qua mạng xã hội. Tại Việt Nam, khảo sát cho thấy 50,9% giới nhân sự cao cấp thường xuyên vào mạng xã hội để cập nhật thông tin về môi trường làm việc và cơ hội nghề nghiệp tại các công ty lớn. Chính bởi vậy, thông qua mạng xã hội, nhà tuyển dụng sẽ tiếp cận được một khối lượng ứng viên khổng lồ, từ đó giảm chi phí tuyển dụng được tối ưu hóa 1 bí quyết đáng kể.

*Tuyển dụng qua điện thoại
*
Sự tiến bộ của công nghệ không chỉ phân phối cảm giác thuận tiện cho con người mà còn thổi một làn gió mới cho các xu hướng tuyển dụng. Và một điều chắc chắn là những nhà tuyển dụng chuyên nghiệp không nên thể bỏ qua những tiện ích công nghệ mang lại - phỏng vấn qua điện thoại. Phỏng vấn qua điện thoại giúp doanh nghiệp tiết kiệm nhiều chi phí và thời gian cho công tác tuyển dụng. bên cạnh đó, nhà tuyển dụng cũng cần lưu ý xây dựng bảng câu hỏi cụ thể trước khi liên hệ với ứng cử viên để nhanh chóng xác định được các ứng viên đạt đề xuất và loại bỏ các ứng viên không đạt yêu cầu, tối ưu hoá kết quả mang lại Nếu được kết hợp với một quy trình tuyển dụng chặt chẽ, bảo đảm nhà quản lý sẽ tuyển được cho mình những nhân viên ăn nhập nhất.

*Lọc hồ sơ ứng viên
*
Làm thế nào doanh nghiệp vừa tiết kiệm chi phí, vừa tuyển chọn lựa được những nhân tài có chất lượng cao trong một khoảng thời gian ngắn nhất? Câu trả lời nằm ở quá trình lọc hồ sơ ứng viên. việc này cũng giống như phỏng vấn sơ tuyển, nhà tuyển dụng sẽ lựa chọn các hồ sơ ăn nhập nhất cho vị trí công quá trình sau đó lên kế hoạch phỏng vấn. Như vậy, nhà tuyển dụng sẽ tiết kiệm được không ít thời gian của mình trong quá trình tuyển dụng.
Hy vọng với những cách mà Tuyendung24h.net.vn mang lại sẽ giúp ích cho nhà tuyển dụng có một biện pháp nhìn nhận sâu sắc hơn về cách làm để chiêu mộ nhân tài tác dụng, tiết kiệm. Chúc những nhà tuyển dụng luôn tìm được ứng viên giỏi và phù hợp nhất cho công ty, doanh nghiệp của mình.

----------

